
As Pay-by-Phone Advances, Square Takes Another Leap - ttunguz
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/19/technology/personaltech/as-pay-by-phone-advances-square-takes-another-leap-state-of-the-art.html?_r=3&pagewanted=all
======
trung_pham
What happens when your phone runs out of juice?

~~~
tazzy531
Same thing that happens when your leather wallet runs out of juice... ...
err.. oh...

